# Needles Division/Santa Fe RR In N Scale (Blog)



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

This invitation is from Mike Komosinski in San Diego, CA, for his layout blog. This very fine layout (description below) has been featured on several Model Railroads of Southern California layout tours. This standard gauge railroad will be featured again in August as part of the tour I’m putting together for the National Narrow Gauge Convention.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/

+++
Hello. My name is Mike Komo and I have had a N Scale blog going for about 8 months. Please check out my blog on my N Scale Needles Division of the Santa Fe Railroad. I publish something about every two weeks, and I am hoping you might find it interesting. Each entry has a YouTube video associated with it.

Please pass the blog address along to anyone who you think might be interested in my blog. I am trying to expand interest to "N Scalers" or other interested parties.

You can find my blog at: http://needlesdivisionsantaferrnscale.blogspot.com/

Thank you for your interest,

Mike Komo
+++
ATSF Needles District (N)

This railroad represents the Santa Fe’s Needles Division, from Barstow to Needles, in June 1954. The layout has been constructed from a railfan’s point of view, offering the visitor a parade of long trains running through well-detailed desert scenery. Several Santa Fe passenger trains make regular appearances including the Chief, the Grand Canyon, The Fast Mail Express, as well as the El Capitan and the Super Chief. The El Capitan features custom made passenger cars which are quite different from the Kato offerings. The layout consumes one bay of a three-car garage and draws inspiration from David Barrow’s Cat Mountain & Santa Fe in that it is divided into four distinct viewing areas The double tracked mainline features sweeping, super-elevated curves, a feature seldom seen in N scale. The Needles Harvey House is represented as well as the Barstow diesel servicing facility. The mainline is dotted with industries to add interest and action. The operations are fed by 14 staging tracks in a concealed area of the room. This layout was featured on the cover and in the September 2002 issue of MODEL RAILROADER.


----------

